# I'm not an ♥♥ INTJ ♥♥ :)



## lomi

I'm not an ♥♥ INTJ ♥♥  :tongue: but i'm an ENTP as it says ,anyway my best friend is an ENFP 
she told me about this :kitteh: "so i must be here  

-let's have fun


----------



## Mr. CafeBot

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings lomi and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum lomi. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Youngandsofthearted

Finally! LOL INTJs and hearts don't work together, welcome to the forum! I hope you actually stick around XD


----------



## lomi

who said INTJ's & hearts ,LOOK DEEPER " INTJ & ENTP  ":tongue:


----------



## Clyme

Hey, welcome to the forum.
I hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## lomi

i hope you enjoy my stay


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Welcome to the PerC. I hope you stay.


----------



## lomi

my ENFP best friend will make sure of that :tongue:


----------



## Omnidexterity

:shocked: NOT AN INTJ?! WHAT IS THIS BLASPHEMY?!


----------



## lomi

first i took 10 min to find the meaning of blasphemy  

now that i think i know , it's love not blasphemy


----------



## Alex Chan

lol ^.^ 

now you cant join the INTJ army! be happy! :3


.....................please don't hurt me INTJ's...............;_;


----------



## Omnidexterity

I'm still not sure what the relevance of INTJs is in this thread...

I'm fairly certain that it's a crime to surround the name of our breed with hearts, with a smiley face following it.

Prepare thyself for the onslaught of INTJ confusion.


----------



## an absurd man

Hello not an INTJ, welcome and enjoy!


----------



## VinnieBob

welcome ENFP, even though you aren't one of us we might spare you when we take over the world


----------



## Youngandsofthearted

Omnidexterity said:


> I'm still not sure what the relevance of INTJs is in this thread...
> 
> I'm fairly certain that it's a crime to surround the name of our breed with hearts, with a smiley face following it.
> 
> Prepare thyself for the onslaught of INTJ confusion.


I told her not to put hearts with a smiley face, it would be too much for INTJs but she wouldn't listen, I guess we are the only ones who can :tongue: *insert more hearts*


----------



## lomi

what if i want to join them ?


----------



## lomi

ENTP** 
I'll be waiting :tongue:


----------



## lomi

it's better than a broken heart and a sad face


----------



## lomi

that's sweet INTJ


----------



## Youngandsofthearted

vinniebob said:


> welcome ENFP, even though you aren't one of us we might spare you when we take over the world
> View attachment 169938


LOL she's an ENTP not an ENFP but I am! Are implying that pinky is an ENFP? :O cause I can seriously be more useful than pinky if you guys ever took over the world ._.


----------



## Omnidexterity

lomi said:


> what if i want to join them ?





lomi said:


> ENTP**
> I'll be waiting :tongue:





lomi said:


> it's better than a broken heart and a sad face





lomi said:


> that's sweet INTJ


*has a heart attack* :bored:


----------



## lomi

♥


----------



## Omnidexterity

*starts convulsing*

STOP! STOP THIS SADISTIC MADNESS!


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ENTP PARTY!!!!!!!! (Lol)


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Omnidexterity said:


> *starts convulsing*
> 
> STOP! STOP THIS SADISTIC MADNESS!


gets out barfbag


----------



## lomi

my heart did all this :sad: ...


----------



## an absurd man

lomi said:


> my heart did all this :sad: ...


I thought that was part of your devious ENTP plan all along


----------



## lomi

:crazy: :crazy: :crazy: Lol


----------



## lomi

your right I'm just giving him a break


----------



## lomi

you broke my heart and left , i was there when you had the heart attack "skip the first sentence"


----------



## Omnidexterity

*wheezes, trying to recover from the onslaught of ENTP rainbow explosives*

I... I was only prepared for this from feelers... *coughs and continues wheezing*

You... You _bubbly_​ ENTP...


----------



## lomi

:happy: I'm happy now, you look fine :tongue:


----------



## lomi

what do we do now ?!


----------



## Omnidexterity

And now... We wait.


----------



## lomi

you wait , i want to have fun  so let me ask you something INTJ  what do you hate the most ? ... about having fun do you play ps3 ?


----------



## Omnidexterity

I don't really keep a list of things that I hate. Unfortunately, I don't play PS3.


----------



## lomi

WOW! , now i wanna ask you what do you do ?


----------



## OkWhat

vinniebob said:


> welcome ENFP, even though you aren't one of us we might spare you when we take over the world
> View attachment 169938


How can ENFPs take over the world??? About three days into the war they will be to busy taking care of all the wounded animals and taking them home to nurture them back to health. :happy:


----------



## Omnidexterity

I go on the internet.

It's a sad life I lead.


----------



## chimeric

Omnidexterity said:


> I don't really keep a list of things that I hate.


Yeah, that's xSTJ.

(kidding folks, kidding)


----------



## lomi

ok , if there was no internet ?


----------



## lomi

OkWhat said:


> How can ENFPs take over the world??? About three days into the war they will be to busy taking care of all the wounded animals and taking them home to nurture them back to health. :happy:



*high five*


----------



## Omnidexterity

@lomi 

I suppose I might *gasp*

_GO OUTSIDE._


----------



## VinnieBob

OkWhat said:


> How can ENFPs take over the world??? About three days into the war they will be to busy taking care of all the wounded animals and taking them home to nurture them back to health. :happy:


agreed but I am INTJ and let them nurture them back to health then the INTJ's can kill the healthy animals and feast on them as we celebrate our victory whilst we drink their blood BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## lomi

if there was no outside  *jk* , ok ask me something and please don't make me search for meanings , BAND 5 !


----------



## Omnidexterity

vinniebob said:


> agreed but I am INTJ and let them nurture them back to health then the INTJ's can kill the healthy animals and feast on them as we celebrate our victory whilst we drink their blood BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


:bored:


----------



## Omnidexterity

lomi said:


> if there was no outside  *jk* , ok ask me something and please don't make me search for meanings , BAND 5 !


BAND 5? o.o

So...

Are you from Jupiter, or am I mistaking you for someone else? Are you from the Kuiper Belt, perhaps?


----------



## lomi

I am band 6 but i like things easier ._. and I'm from the same planet you are :tongue: lucky me


----------



## Omnidexterity

lomi said:


> I am band 6 but i like things easier ._. and I'm from the same planet you are :tongue: lucky me


So, Mars, then.


----------



## lomi

:happy:


----------



## Omnidexterity

So...

I am extremely bored. The only thread I've made isn't getting any responses. 

Soon I shall wither.


----------



## lomi

whats your thread about ? roud:


----------



## Truth Advocate

Howdy. :ninja:


----------



## lomi

sup ? :happy:


----------



## Omnidexterity

lomi said:


> whats your thread about ? roud:


Stuffs.

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/299202-original-names-each-types.html


----------



## lomi

Omnidexterity said:


> Stuffs.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/299202-original-names-each-types.html



i liked it


----------



## Omnidexterity

Yay~

*looks around quickly to see if any other INTJs noticed*


----------



## lomi

Omnidexterity said:


> Yay~
> 
> *looks around quickly to see if any other INTJs noticed*


no worries only ENFP's noticed


----------



## Omnidexterity

lomi said:


> no worries only ENFP's noticed


And a decidedly feely ENTP...

*twitches*


----------



## lomi

If you were an ENFP and met an INTJ what would the conversation be about ?


----------



## Omnidexterity

lomi said:


> If you were an ENFP and met an INTJ what would the conversation be about ?


o.o

Intuition?


----------



## lomi

Omnidexterity said:


> o.o
> 
> Intuition?



really?


----------



## Omnidexterity

lomi said:


> really?


Nope.

Just fandoms. ^.^


----------



## lomi

ok, of the 16 personalities except INTJ'S who would you stuck with in an island for 5 years ?


----------



## Omnidexterity

ENFPs, ENTPs, or INTPs. decisions, decisions...


----------



## lomi

Omnidexterity said:


> ENFPs, ENTPs, or INTPs. decisions, decisions...



why them? :tongue:


----------



## lomi

You're in jail. What was the crime? @Omnidexterity


----------



## Omnidexterity

I'm visiting my ENFP in jail who was arrested for disrupting the peace. :tongue:


----------



## lomi

Omnidexterity said:


> I'm visiting my ENFP in jail who was arrested for disrupting the peace. :tongue:



:laughing: ENFP's wouldn't disrupt the peace


----------



## Omnidexterity

lomi said:


> :laughing: ENFP's wouldn't disrupt the peace


Not by her standards, but hosting a party at 3 in the morning wasn't seen the same way by onlooking cops.


----------



## lomi

I'm BORED ! :crying:


----------



## tangosthenes

die in a fire


----------



## lomi

will you die with me ?:dry:


----------



## Omnidexterity

lomi said:


> I'm BORED ! :crying:


Have a thread. http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/300050-mbti-humor.html

Shameless self-promotion completed.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

lomi said:


> first i took 10 min to find the meaning of blasphemy
> 
> now that i think i know , it's love not blasphemy


Are you not a native english speaker?


----------



## lomi

yes  I AM NOT :tongue:


----------



## Omnidexterity

lomi said:


> first i took 10 min to find the meaning of blasphemy
> 
> now that i think i know , it's love not blasphemy


After contemplating this, I'm not sure if what you wrote was a joke or not.

WHAT IS THIS LOVE?! :tongue:


----------



## lomi

Omnidexterity said:


> After contemplating this, I'm not sure if what you wrote was a joke or not.
> 
> WHAT IS THIS LOVE?! :tongue:


maybe,who knows ?! :happy:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

lomi said:


> maybe,who knows ?! :happy:


Yep. She's an ENTP. :kitteh:


----------



## lomi

ENTrePreneur said:


> Yep. She's an ENTP. :kitteh:


were you doubting me,fellow ENTP :wink:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

lomi said:


> were you doubting me,fellow ENTP :wink:


wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## lomi

no :kitteh:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

lomi said:


> no :kitteh:


So predictable. I might have actually been surprised if you hadn't tried to be unpredictable. Carry on then. :kitteh:


----------



## lomi

I'm Just writing this so my thread will be on top


----------



## HumanBeing

lomi said:


> If you were an ENFP and met an INTJ what would the conversation be about ?


----------



## nonstampcollector

Why specifically not an INTJ? Are we really that detestable?


----------



## Omnidexterity

nonstampcollector said:


> Why specifically not an INTJ? Are we really that detestable?


Considering that she put hearts around "INTJ," I wouldn't think so.


----------



## nonstampcollector

Omnidexterity said:


> Considering that she put hearts around "INTJ," I wouldn't think so.


Ah, so she did. You'll have to forgive, I completely ignored them.


----------



## Omnidexterity

nonstampcollector said:


> Ah, so she did. You'll have to forgive, I completely ignored them.


An envious power indeed.

I had a seizure a few pages ago because of them. :tongue:


----------



## lomi

nonstampcollector said:


> Why specifically not an INTJ? Are we really that detestable?





Omnidexterity said:


> Considering that she put hearts around "INTJ," I wouldn't think so.





nonstampcollector said:


> Ah, so she did. You'll have to forgive, I completely ignored them.





Omnidexterity said:


> An envious power indeed.
> 
> I had a seizure a few pages ago because of them. :tongue:


how sweet is this conversation ♥:happy:


----------



## HumanBeing

lomi said:


> how sweet is this conversation ♥:happy:


Have you been hanging out with ENFP's too much by any chance?


----------



## Youngandsofthearted

HumanBeing said:


> Have you been hanging out with ENFP's too much by any chance?


LOL it's me who's affecting her, in a society filled with sensors, Ne dom. Need each other :tongue:


----------



## HumanBeing

Youngandsofthearted said:


> LOL it's me who's affecting her, in a society filled with sensors, Ne dom. Need each other :tongue:


You are forgiven :tongue: But please warn her not to scare the INTJ's, not all of them can handle it.

Do you know where she is getting this INTJ "obsession" thing from?


----------



## Forget

Congrats for not being an INTJ. And welcome to PerC.


----------



## lomi

Forget said:


> Congrats for not being an INTJ. And welcome to PerC.


:happy: thank you


----------



## Satan Claus

Welcome to PerC


----------



## Youngandsofthearted

HumanBeing said:


> You are forgiven :tongue: But please warn her not to scare the INTJ's, not all of them can handle it.
> 
> Do you know where she is getting this INTJ "obsession" thing from?


I don't want to freak you out... But she got it from me XD LOL when I first knew about MBTI, I had her do the test and she turned out to be an ENTP right away, so I was like look! We like the same types! INTJ and INFJ and then we knew about BBC's Sherlock and we have this really big crush on him, he's an INTJ, I'm sure, so yeah just reading about INTJs, makes us want to meet you irl, I only know one and she's my cousin, no wonder why I always clicked with her, she's my favourite :tongue: i think what makes us like INTJs more, is that the INTJ character really suits a guy's one, it's manly I guess..plus the social awkwardness is too adorable, it can't be ignored :blushed: @lomi you agree right?

As for the hearts and stuff, I couldn't stop her haha, can't stop an ENTP from doing what they want 

*thinks this reply is supposed to be in the 'why do you like INTJ's thread but wonders why she didn't post there..*


----------



## HumanBeing

Youngandsofthearted said:


> I don't want to freak you out... But she got it from me XD LOL when I first knew about MBTI, I had her do the test and she turned out to be an ENTP right away, so I was like look! We like the same types! INTJ and INFJ and then we knew about BBC's Sherlock and we have this really big crush on him, he's an INTJ, I'm sure, so yeah just reading about INTJs, makes us want to meet you irl, I only know one and she's my cousin, no wonder why I always clicked with her, she's my favourite :tongue: i think what makes us like INTJs more, is that the INTJ character really suits a guy's one, it's manly I guess..plus the social awkwardness is too adorable, it can't be ignored :blushed: @lomi you agree right?
> 
> As for the hearts and stuff, I couldn't stop her haha, can't stop an ENTP from doing what they want
> 
> *thinks this reply is supposed to be in the 'why do you like INTJ's thread but wonders why she didn't post there..*


The "ideal" pairs are ENFP-INTJ and ENTP-INFJ, the major difference being that the first shares Fi and the second shares Fe.
Ultimately INTJ and INFJ are two different creatures, just as ENFP and ENTP are not the same. And that starts to matter when you go deeper.


----------



## lomi

Youngandsofthearted said:


> I don't want to freak you out... But she got it from me XD LOL when I first knew about MBTI, I had her do the test and she turned out to be an ENTP right away, so I was like look! We like the same types! INTJ and INFJ and then we knew about BBC's Sherlock and we have this really big crush on him, he's an INTJ, I'm sure, so yeah just reading about INTJs, makes us want to meet you irl, I only know one and she's my cousin, no wonder why I always clicked with her, she's my favourite :tongue: i think what makes us like INTJs more, is that the INTJ character really suits a guy's one, it's manly I guess..plus the social awkwardness is too adorable, it can't be ignored :blushed: @lomi you agree right?
> 
> As for the hearts and stuff, I couldn't stop her haha, can't stop an ENTP from doing what they want
> 
> *thinks this reply is supposed to be in the 'why do you like INTJ's thread but wonders why she didn't post there..*



Hell i agree and the funny thing is that if INTJ's were rude,keep to themselves,sarcastic,mean or anything bad ,still i don't hate them they are "un hatable" <made it  .






HumanBeing said:


> The "ideal" pairs are ENFP-INTJ and ENTP-INFJ, the major difference being that the first shares Fi and the second shares Fe.
> Ultimately INTJ and INFJ are two different creatures, just as ENFP and ENTP are not the same. And that starts to matter when you go deeper.


:tongue:


----------



## HumanBeing

@lomi:

Wait until you have your first Fe vs Fi disagreement/fight/thingie :tongue:


----------



## lomi

where is everyone, don't leave me alone, invite me to your thread :mellow:


----------



## Omnidexterity

lomi said:


> where is everyone, don't leave me alone, invite me to your thread :mellow:


Dearest lomi,
You are hereby invited to the thread at this location:

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/300050-mbti-humor.html/

Please RSVP by posting in the thread at your convenience.

Sincerely, your INTX host,
 ​SK the Omnidexterous (Omnidexterity)


----------



## lomi

and I'm back !!! with nothing :happy:


----------



## Omnidexterity

*waves*


----------



## lomi

do you love animes ?:blushed:


----------



## tanstaafl28

lomi said:


> I'm not an ♥♥ INTJ ♥♥  :tongue: but i'm an ENTP as it says ,anyway my best friend is an ENFP
> she told me about this :kitteh: "so i must be here
> 
> -let's have fun


WELCOME! An Emo ENTP. This should be entertaining!:laughing:


----------



## lomi

tanstaafl28 said:


> WELCOME! An Emo ENTP. This should be entertaining!:laughing:


what can go wrong when two ENTP's combined  hey:happy:


----------



## fractal_dreams

Hello (not so new) ENTP. You really are drawing in the INTJs, although the various emoticons and kitties everywhere are unsettling...



nonstampcollector said:


> Ah, so she did. You'll have to forgive, I completely ignored them.





Omnidexterity said:


> An envious power indeed.
> 
> I had a seizure a few pages ago because of them. :tongue:


It is amusing how I could read through the title or OP multiple times and my brain would automatically filter out the hearts. And then reading through the thread provoking subtle reactions and shudders whenever I actually noticed the frequency of emoticon traffic.


----------



## lomi

they are just cute :blushed:


----------



## lomi

people what's up ? i miss this place everyone is just so nice, anyways i can't believe my intro got 2000 and something views, i can brag about this :kitteh: but I'm not going too  oh i just did


----------



## O_o

Oh, so you copied and pasted the hearts. I had to double check in the smiley compartment incase I missed them. 

Anyways, I have absolutely no idea why so many are amused by these smiley and with so much focus regarding a sort of irony putting them next to "INTJ" is, but a significant amount of INTJs are playing along and feelings a sense of belonging at the similarity, so you go glen cocos. 

But welcome anyway, new ENTP, I see you are full of fresh energy, I'm sure the fresh new energy will be appreciated.


----------



## findmyself

INTJ are like coconuts, you have to crack them to get the juicy stuff : ) If you can't handle that, you're not worth it...


----------



## lomi

findmyself said:


> INTJ are like coconuts, you have to crack them to get the juicy stuff : ) If you can't handle that, you're not worth it...


 and this is why i love them


----------



## lomi

ooooh thank you  i really appreciate that


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse

findmyself said:


> INTJ are like coconuts, you have to crack them to get the juicy stuff : ) If you can't handle that, you're not worth it...


Anyone is like a coconut- crack a person's skull and it sure will be juicy.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Um.
Ewwwwww.
lol.



I_destroyedtheuniverse said:


> Anyone is like a coconut- crack a person's skull and it sure will be juicy.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Welcome.
I am not an intj either.
I am an esfp.
Have fun and stay for a while.



lomi said:


> I'm not an ♥♥ INTJ ♥♥  :tongue: but i'm an ENTP as it says ,anyway my best friend is an ENFP
> she told me about this :kitteh: "so i must be here
> 
> -let's have fun


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse

walking tourist said:


> Um.
> Ewwwwww.
> lol.


Come on, saying an INTJ is like a coconut is just asking for me to say that.


----------



## lomi

walking tourist said:


> Welcome.
> I am not an intj either.
> I am an esfp.
> Have fun and stay for a while.


oh thanks  u have fun too I just don't know what to do in here anymore


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Take a look at the games forum. There's loads of fun there, including Mafia.



lomi said:


> oh thanks  u have fun too I just don't know what to do in here anymore


----------

